# Autotrail External Locker Locks??



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if the standard latches on the Autotrail external lockers can be replaced with locking latches and if so where they can be purchased?

Thanks
John


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Are you referring to the ones on the lower lockers where the batteries are located plus the long one for the ramps etc?
If so you could try CAK Tanks in Kenilworth.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes I am, the battery locker, Gas locker and the rear any old junk ex spare tyre locker. Quite a few bob lurking around between the three of them and a pair of pliers will open the as fitted versions.
I'll have a look at CAK as you recommended.

Thanks

John


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

EEVpilot said:


> Yes I am, the battery locker, Gas locker and the rear any old junk ex spare tyre locker. Quite a few bob lurking around between the three of them and a pair of pliers will open the as fitted versions.
> I'll have a look at CAK as you recommended.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Yo John if you find replacement lockable ones please post details I'm wanting to do the same.

Stewart


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Will do Stewart. The Zadi ones on CAK tanks web site look favorable, but I'll post once sorted.

John


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Haven't got this sorted yet. Found some at Todds motorhomes in Preston, but they didn't have 6 with the same key number. 
Spoke to Southco who supply the originals and they have advised me to use their website to identify what is fitted then speak to one of their suppliers in Cheshire. I suspect the end result will be something like this. Not going to be a cheap fix for 6 locks!!

http://southco.com/products/e3-vise-action-compression-latches/e3-158-15.html

Update when I get the job done.......May probably!!!


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi did you get a price of these locks.

Regards

Dill


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't Dill,
ran out of time at home and down in Spain now - project for when we get home in May. I think I will be using the Southco compression latches, as per OEM standard, as they seem good quality and adjust easily. No doubt they will be expensive, I'm expecting at least £20 a lock and I doubt they will be flush fitting. 
Southco advised me to contact one of their distributors and suggested Roy Hopwood Fasteners in Cheshire phone number 0161 429 6066.

John


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi John thanks for the info. I will give Hopwoods a call tomorrow and let you know what they say. Have a good holiday.

Regards

Dill


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I've just sent them an email following you're prompt, but I'm sure a call would be better.

John


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi John just rang Hopwoods the price is £15.47 plus the vat and a 20 day lead time as they will have to order them. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi John Still waiting for the locks to come, how about you.

Dill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Like everything else a lock is only as strong as the weakest point. Try flexing the locker door and you will see what I mean!! Not a lot of point in fitting a very good strong lock to a bendy bit of aluminium sheet !!

A large screwdriver inserted into a corner of the door will soon bend it enough to "pop" the lock!!

Sorry to be a damp squib but you need to look at this things from a different angle sometimes. If someone wants to get into any of your lockers they will, remember they wont give a s*** about casusing any damage !!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote MrPlodd
Sorry to be a damp squib but you need to look at this things from a different angle sometimes. If someone wants to get into any of your lockers they will, remember they wont give a s*** about casusing any damage !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
spoilsport.
And you can get into any motorhome with just a brick :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

As Dave says you can get into any motorhome with a brick.

My problem is these lockers have been broken into before, and the Scumbags taking just about everthing in them. Although they won't be bomb proof they won't be able to get into them with a screwdriver. 

Although the next time they might just do some damage.

Dill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All our lockers are linked to the alarm system.

Dave p


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a bit like locking your doors at home - no point making it easy for them. Bending, breaking, tearing, smashing all make noise, take extra time and increase the potential for being caught. Nothing will stop a determined thief but you have to try!!

John


----------

